# The Pits



## Pauliemon (Jun 28, 2017)

Is this pitting severe,...pull my finger.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2017)

Well, it's not "light"....


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 28, 2017)

Pauliemon said:


> Is this pitting severe,...pull my finger.View attachment 488602



WOW thats deep!


----------



## partsguy (Jun 28, 2017)

It's finished....


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 28, 2017)

Turned out ok. A little Bondo and a airbrush does wonders.

 

The Bondo spots look like rust. I love when a plan comes together even if it was really not a plan.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2017)

mfhemi1969 said:


> WOW thats deep!



THSS


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 28, 2017)

partsguy said:


> It's finished....



Beautiful place. We were in England and Ireland last year. Everyone there told us we should see Scotland. Maybe next trip.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 28, 2017)

Pauliemon said:


> Is this pitting severe...View attachment 488602




no


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 28, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> no



Now that's some pitting worth preserving. Very nice!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 2, 2017)

Don'take either bike off any "sweet jumps"!!!


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 2, 2017)

Pauliemon said:


> Is this pitting severe,...pull my finger.View attachment 488602



Drive a steak in it!


----------



## morton (Jul 3, 2017)

Did you try buffing it out?  Mix up some sand with your favorite polish, crank up the buffer and you should be good to go.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jul 3, 2017)

Unclean! Unclean! (As in leprosy)..... Really liked the 'pipes'!!! @partsguy


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 4, 2017)

Mmmmm, pits!


----------

